# Inhalt einer Datenbanktabelle autom. in XML ausgeben



## tomstue (8. Okt 2010)

Hallo

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit | Framework welche mir den Inhalt einer Datenbank automatisch in XML ausgibt. Klar könnte man das irgendwie selbst programmieren aber dann auch wirklich alle Fälle zu bedenken und abzufangen find ich ein wenig zu aufwendig.

Wäre super wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet wenn ihr Möglichkeiten | Frameworks/etc. kennt.

beste Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Marcinek (8. Okt 2010)

Für MySQL gibt es in PHP MYAdmin eine entsprechende Funktion.


----------



## tomstue (8. Okt 2010)

Sorry, vergessen: DB = ORACLE


----------



## fastjack (8. Okt 2010)

Wenn nur die Tabelle 1:1 in XML ausgegeben werden soll, ist das sehr einfach zu programmieren. Da gibts keine besonderen Fälle. Wie soll denn das XML aussehen?


----------



## tomstue (8. Okt 2010)

Ich kanns grad nicht alles überblicken weil ich frisch eingearbeitet werden. Ist aber wohl keine tiefergehende Struktur. Eigentlich nicht mehr als 3 Ebenen. Hab bislang DBMS_XMLGEN ins Auge gefaßt. Mir wurde gesagt ich solle nach einer Möglichkeit gucken es nicht selber zu programmieren, da es anscheinend irgendwelche Sonderfälle gibt.

Oracle und XML: Verwaltung und Generierung von XML-Daten


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2010)

DBUnit bietet diese Funktionalität auch.


----------



## tomstue (8. Okt 2010)

Super danke

werde beide Anregungen verfolgen. Bin trotzdem weiterhin offen für Vorschläge  

thx


----------



## Michael... (8. Okt 2010)

Wenn da keine besonderen Anforderungen an das XML gestellt werden, würde ich eine Prozedur schreiben die mir mittels DBMS_XMLGEN die Daten als CLOB zurückgibt.


----------

